# Mammograms.....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So I am 48 and have been going for mammograms yearly since age of 40...no family history. I am now scheduled for my 9th one next week and I am starting to think...most women I know with no family history did not get their first one until age 50...

I know they told me at the xray clinic that 60% of women who had breast cancer in the province there was no family history and they were in the 40s but all the guidelines seem to state that it is more important to get regular mammograms once you hit 50....


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

highwood said:


> So I am 48 and have been going for mammograms yearly since age of 40...no family history. I am now scheduled for my 9th one next week and I am starting to think...most women I know with no family history did not get their first one until age 50...
> 
> I know they told me at the xray clinic that 60% of women who had breast cancer in the province there was no family history and they were in the 40s but all the guidelines seem to state that it is more important to get regular mammograms once you hit 50....


You may want to do some research on current thinking about mammograms.

http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/even-more-evidence-that-mammograms-have-been-oversold/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm 66 with no family history of breast cancer. Doctors have been haranguing me since the 90's to get a mammogram. Nope, won't do it. My objection is the radiation exposure. Radiation can accumulate in the body. Doctors have no qualms about ordering x-rays nor do dentists. The problem is there is no medical body tracking a patient's exposure to radiation over any period of time and patients react differently to amounts of radiation. If I'm going to get cancer, I would prefer it be the old-fashioned way and not because medical testing induced it. 

Now, scientists have determined that mammograms have harmed more women than they may have helped by over diagnosing and unnecessary treatment.

It's your health - it's your call.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I had my first one this summer. I am 41. Since the results were clear, Doc says that she recommends mammograms every 3 years unless there is something suspicious to warrant one sooner.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

At the clinic where they do mammograms, etc. they promote it. I think I will phone and express my concerns....I am sure at this point I can wait until mid 2018 when I turn 50...I have had 8 mammograms to date since age 40 with no issues.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Of course, they promote it. Dollars.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I phoned the Canadian Cancer society number and she was surprised herself with no family history, etc. why I have been going every year...my thought is my doctor is the type that likes to 100% cover her bases and that is fine but not sure if this is necessary. She suggested that I contact my doctor which I will do to inquire.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> I'm 66 with no family history of breast cancer. Doctors have been haranguing me since the 90's to get a mammogram. Nope, won't do it. My objection is the radiation exposure. Radiation can accumulate in the body. Doctors have no qualms about ordering x-rays nor do dentists. The problem is there is no medical body tracking a patient's exposure to radiation over any period of time and patients react differently to amounts of radiation. If I'm going to get cancer, I would prefer it be the old-fashioned way and not because medical testing induced it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Our doctor said CT scans are even worse than xrays. Our docs order them like ordering pizza. I think Mrs Blue is starting to glow.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

There is a cheaper option, with minimal radiation risk...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> Our doctor said CT scans are even worse than xrays. Our docs order them like ordering pizza. I think Mrs Blue is starting to glow.


Blue, you might want to discuss this with a radiologist as they can determine how much exposure B2 has been receiving since the onset of her condition. It boggles my mind that doctors don't seem to give a crap about it.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

My sister is a breast cancer survivor. I've been getting mammograms since she was diagnosed, over 4 years ago. I've also had 1 ultrasound. I also have dense breast tissue. Now that I'm 40,I no longer need a doctor's prescription. I do it for my peace of mind and my family's. They feel better knowing that I'm monitoring my health. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

It is confusing...I am a regimented person in that I go without fail every year for a physical and even though I have had normal paps for 30+ years I go every year without fail, just because I tend like peace of mind...so this is difficult for me in that I feel reassurance each time I get a mammogram but then it is like it is still radiation, etc.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Then my mind starts getting paranoid and thinking what if want till next yr and they find something and tell me gee too bad you did not go last year.....


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Read the article Cletus linked. It will give you a good idea of what we are up against.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I think what I am going to do is at my appointment at the xray clinic on Tuesday, as I have to go for two different things one being a mammogram..I will skip the mammogram and then when I see the dr. for my physical apintment in 3 weeks I will ask her about whether or not I need the mammogram. I would rather discuss in person anyway than over the phone.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> Blue, you might want to discuss this with a radiologist as they can determine how much exposure B2 has been receiving since the onset of her condition. It boggles my mind that doctors don't seem to give a crap about it.




Each specialist only worries about their area. Only Dr Blue is coordinating all. A lot of my time is spent making sure each doctor knows what the other is doing. 

My family doc alerted me to cat scan risk. Sure, i can decline the test but would i rather have Mrs Blue die now from liver failure or later from cancer?.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> My sister is a breast cancer survivor. I've been getting mammograms since she was diagnosed, over 4 years ago. I've also had 1 ultrasound. I also have dense breast tissue. Now that I'm 40,I no longer need a doctor's prescription. I do it for my peace of mind and my family's. They feel better knowing that I'm monitoring my health.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You have family history though, so it's important that you get checked regularly. I'd do the same in your shoes.

I'm 44, never had one and my bestie was horrified...but my doc has never mentioned it and years ago a friend of mine was diagnosed with aggressive breast cancer at just 31 (she survived), no family history, mammogram and biopsy both came back clear...the ONLY thing that saved her was her specialist who simply said "I'm not comfortable with these results, I dont know why, but I want you to have a lumpectomy". Thank god she did - lumpectomy Thursday, double mastectomy 2 days later.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

The radiation dose from a mammogram is not a big risk. The bigger risk is over-treatment. They find a lump that might not even be dangerous and decide to aggressively treat. 

Happened to my wife. Small lump. Minor surgery to get a sample. Not cancer, but DCIS. Surgery to remove it. Don't get it all. More major surgery to remove it, resulting in major deformation of her breast and some long term discomfort. To be sure they want to also do radiation treatment - which of course long term increases cancer risk, and also does some lung damage. (and made her feel poorly for the months of treatment).

(this was at a very well respected hospital).

Then they wanted to put her on tamoxifen to reduce risk in the future. At this point we started reading medical journals. (we are both engineers / scientists). Turns out (at least then) there were no trials showing a statistically significant improvement in survival rates for DCIS for tamoxifen OR radiation. (partly because the survival rates were so close to 100%, there was essentially no risk.

So, lots of treatments, and significant side effects, but not clear how big the risk actually was in the first place.


As an aside, a CAT scan IS a significant radiation dose. Its fine when its really needed, but never should be done casually. MRI is completely safe.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So I talked the mammogram clinic and she said due to hormones, etc. that your breast tissue is different in your 40s so they recommend every year..then she said when I turn 50 I will go every two years.


----------

